# Getting completely out--for sale



## Sigmar (Apr 10, 2010)

Getting completely out of the hobby and selling off everything.
Stock has to go first. Awesome Koi Angels from the best of Angelfishplus's line 5 to 20 ea. Group of corys albino's and a couple of other types that I'm not sure of. 1 to 5 ea. brown bn 3 ea. Guppies free. Beautiful veiled goldfish large 5 ea. group of 10 wc L46 200 ea discount if you buy the whole group. Enough plants, crypts, diff. valls, swords from large to mini, anub. , java fern, moss, and some I don't know the names, to stuff a 75 or plant out a 100 gallon, 100 dollars. Rack of 3 20L with lights, glass tops, sponge filter, various substrate, 150, great to start a shrimp system. will have more as stock is thinned out. P/U in Arlington Tx only, after 1:30 pm


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sigmar what about the driftwood can you post photos of the driftwood, and life stock.
I'd be interested in the some of the angels , the plants, and driftwood. do I get a discount if I buy in big bulk this weekend once good old sam electro my check in the bank.


----------



## Sigmar (Apr 10, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> sigmar what about the driftwood can you post photos of the driftwood, and life stock.
> I'd be interested in the some of the angels , the plants, and driftwood. do I get a discount if I buy in big bulk this weekend once good old sam electro my check in the bank.


Sorry Joey I'll take pics today I promise and yes I'll be happy to give you a discount for multiple items


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Sigmar said:


> Sorry Joey I'll take pics today I promise and yes I'll be happy to give you a discount for multiple items


sounds good Thanks.


----------

